# NEW GROMMER/ 1st Spoo. What clipper is best?



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Andis UltraEdge - the blades get very hot within 5 - 10 minutes. By very hot I mean don't use it on your dog! Rotate blades. The CeramicEdge blades do give you extra clipping time and less cool down time.

A little Advice - I was at the handlers grooming Abby and the handler wanted me to try her Wahl Arco for FFT after I told her my issues with the Andis. What a difference!!! It was lighter and easier to move (no cord) and never heated up. Abby was a lot calmer too. Fairly new to grooming too!

Forgot to mention I'm happy with both clippers, each has its own job. Andis - body Wahl Arco - FFT only


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have andis 2 speed but it is heavy and it gets too hot within about 5 minutes..I dont use it. I have a Wahl Arco..a pink one  I love it. They also make a bravera but the battery doesnt come out on those..I prefer the battery that comes out for charging because it comes with 2 batteries so you always have a fully charged one. I also have the mini arco that I use sometimes on feet.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Any of the clippers you listed will work fine....I personally use the Ultraedge, and I really like it. All the bigger clippers are going to heat up faster....more spm=more friction=more heat. The reason the Arco (and Bravura for that matter) doesn't heat up hardly at all is because parts of the blade are plastic. For that reason, I love my Bravura for fft. But they are not powerful enough for most body work. Sometimes I can use it on smaller, thinner coated dogs but it chokes up on thick coats.


----------



## doglover1326 (Sep 19, 2012)

Should I plan on buying two clippers? One for the body and one for the face, feet, tail?!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have the ability to, then I would say yes! 

Do you plan on keeping the puppy short or growing out the hair a little?


----------



## doglover1326 (Sep 19, 2012)

i can only afford to buy one clippers right now. maybe someday down the road i can buy another one. i am planning on using the clipper on my maltipoo.

i am not sure how long i will keep her fur, i really like the look of a top knot, with a little bit longer hair. 

but i dont think i could keep up with "show length" hair... but maybe?


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

I wold suggest just the arco or bravura for now. You would be shaving fft more often to begin with 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doglover1326 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone*

I ordered: "Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference" by Shirlee Kalstone...

Should be arriving any day now. Can't wait!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Personally, I would go with getting bigger clippers right now and get an Arco or bravura later. I just find myself reaching for my Ultraedge more often for bodywork, and they also work just fine for fft. The cordless is more of a convenience item that can come later if you want it.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I use the Andis AG 2 speed at work, altho the Andis AG single speed would work just as good. Never had any issues plowing thru once a year chows with it. If you plan to ever clip the body then I would definitely get the bigger clippers as well either single or two speed. 

Cordless are really convenient, and I love my Oster Volts!!


----------



## doglover1326 (Sep 19, 2012)

thank you


----------

